# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Δημιουργια Συλλογου για το Ασυρματο Δικτυο Τριπολης

## alg0

Μου πειρε 4-5 ωρες. Για skeleton χρεισημοποιησα το καταστατικο του συλλογου (HELLUG-Hellenic User Group). Θα διασταυρωσω με το καταστατικο του AWMN (A.M.Δ.Α) εν συντομο χρονικο διαστημα.


Για την παρρουσα φαση, κατοπιν συζητησης με Zakk η προταση μου ειναι η εξης:

----edit----
Names removed. Reason: Did not put diligent though into it...
----edit----

(Tα παραπανω τα προτεινω βάση της δραστηριότητας στο forum, εμπειριας, και χρονο διαμονης στην τριπολη των μελλων αυτών και αξιολογησης των ικανοτητων και της διαθεσης του καθενος).

Eπισυνάπτω το καταστατηκο παρακάτω που θα παρακαλούσα ΟΛΟΥΣ τους ενδιαφερομενους να διαβασουν.

Θα ηθελα να επισημανω ορισμένα πραγματα:

1.Συνδρομη οριστηκε : 20 ευρω, και 10 ευρω για ετήσεια ανανεωση

2.Τα domains http://www.trwn.gr και nodedb.trwn.gr να μεταφερθουν στην περιουσια του συλλογου (για να αποφυγουμε τα σκηνικα που συνέβησαν στην Αθηνα)

3.Ο ρολος ενως μελους του Δ.Σ. του συλλογου φέρει αρκετες ΕΥΘΗΝΕΣ, αλλα και μπολικη εμπειρια και πολλα αλλα θετικά στοιχεια (συνεργασια με πανεπιστημιο, βιογραφικα σημειωματα). Μαλιστα να επισημάνω οτι η επικοινωνια επιτρεπεται να συνεχιστεί (βαση καταστατικου) ακομη και καποιος απο εσας φυγει για αθηνα ή για την πολη του, μετα το περας των σπουδων του (μέσω mailing list ή messanger)

4. Πρεπει να φτιαξουμε ενα mailing-list για τον συλλογο

5. Ο ταμειας του συλλογου πρεπει να ανοιξει λογαριασμο οψεως σε τραπεζα και να κρατησει υπ'ευθηνη του τα λογιστικα του σωματειου (fotos το μυαλο μου παει σε εσενα στη παρρουσα φαση)

6. Θα κανουμε σεμιναρια/ημεριδες στο πανεπιστημιο και θα δραστηροποιηθουμε-στρατολογησουμε (lol) αρκετα νεα μέλη.


----------------------------------------

ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΙΚΟ 
ΕΝΩΣΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΩΝ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΩΝ ΔΙΚΤΥΩΝ ΤΡΙΠΟΛΗΣ (Ε.Χ.Φ.Α.Δ.Τ.) - 
Tripolis Wireless Networks (TRWN) 
ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΜΕΝΑ 
ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Α΄ - ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΕΙΣ 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 1ο:Επωνυμία - Έδρα - Διάρκεια 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 2ο:Σκοποί - Επιδιώξεις 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 3ο:Μέσα εκπλήρωσης των σκοπών 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 4ο:Πόροι του σωματείου 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 5ο:Σφραγίδα του σωματείου 
ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Β΄: ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΕΛΩΝ-ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΥ 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 6ο:Όροι αποδοχής 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 7ο:Διάκριση μελών 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 8ο:Εγγραφή μελών 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 9ο:Δικαιώματα μελών 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 10ο:Υποχρεώσεις μελών 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 11ο:Διαγραφή μέλους 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 12ο:Αποχώρηση μέλους 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 13ο:Αποβολή μέλους 
ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Γ΄:ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟΥ 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 14ο:Διοικητικό συμβούλιο 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 15ο:Τρόπος Εκλογής του Δ.Σ. 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 16ο:Συγκρότηση Δ.Σ. 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 17ο:ΣΥΓΚΛΗΣΗ Δ.Σ. - ΛΗΨΗ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΕΩΝ Δ.Σ. 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 18ο:Κανονισμοί για τα μέλη του Δ.Σ. 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 19ο:Αρμοδιότητες των μελών του Δ.Σ. 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 20ο:Γενική Συνέλευση (Γ.Σ.) 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 21ο:ΣΥΓΚΛΗΣΗ - ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ Γ.Σ 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 22ο:Έκτακτες Γ.Σ. 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 23ο:Λήψη αποφάσεων Γ.Σ. 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 24ο:Απαρτία Γ.Σ. Αποφάσεις Γ.Σ. 
ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Δ: ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 26ο:Βιβλία του σωματείου 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 27ο:Οικονομική διαχείριση 
ΑΡθΡΟ 28ο:Ελεγκτική επιτροπή (Ε.Ε.) 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 29ο:Έργο της ελεγκτικής επιτροπής 
ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Ε΄: Υπόλοιπα άρθρα 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 30ο:Εφορευτική επιτροπή 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 31ο:Έκτακτες επιτροπές - Ομάδες εργασίας 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 32ο:Τροποποίηση καταστατικού 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 33ο:Διάλυση του σωματείου 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 34ο:Εκκαθάριση 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 35ο:Ερμηνεία του καταστατικού 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 36ο:Έγκριση καταστατικού 
ΤΑ ΙΔΡΥΤΙΚΑ ΜΕΛΗ 




ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Α΄ - ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΕΙΣ 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 1ο: Επωνυμία - Έδρα - Διάρκεια 
Ιδρύεται επιστημονικός σύλλογος με την επωνυμία «ΕΝΩΣΗ ΧΡΗΣΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΩΝ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΩΝ ΔΙΚΤΥΩΝ ΤΡΙΠΟΛΗΣ (Ε.Χ.Φ.Α.Δ.Τ.) – Tripolis Wireless Networks (TRWN)» με έδρα την Τρίπολη, σκοπό μη κερδοσκοπικό και χρονική διάρκεια αόριστη. 

ΑΡΘΡΟ 2ο: Σκοποί - Επιδιώξεις 
Σκοποί του σωματείου είναι: 
1. Η σύσφιξη των δεσμών και των σχέσεων μεταξύ των χρηστών των ασυρμάτων δικτύων στην ευρήτερη περιοχή της Τρίπολης του νομού Αρκαδίας (τεχνολογείες 802.11a/b/g και μεταγενεστέρων) καθώς και η παροχή αλληλοβοήθειας μεταξύ αυτών. 
2. H διεξαγωγή εκπαιδευτικών ή άλλων δραστηριοτήτων με σκοπό την βελτίωση των γνώσεων των μελών του πάνω σε θέματα των ασυρμάτων δικτύων. 
3. Η δημιουργία, τροποποίηση και προσαρμογή στις τοπικές ανάγκες υλικού και λογισμικού, που σχετίζεται με τα ασύρματα δίκτυα. 
4. Η προβολή και προώθηση των τεχνολογιών ασυρμάτων δικτύων τόσο σε εθνικό όσο και σε διεθνές επίπεδο με σκοπό την ευρύτερη διάδοσή του μεταξύ των χρηστών Η/Υ. 
5. Η ευαισθητοποίηση και ενημέρωση κρατικών ή ιδιωτικών φορέων αλλά και γενικότερα οποιουδήποτε ενδιαφερόμενου σχετικά με τα ασύρματα δίκτυα και των θεμάτων που άπτονται τόσο αυτών όσο και γενικότερων θεμάτων πληροφορικής και τηλεποικινωνιών. 
6. Η ερευνητική δραστηριότητα τόσο αυτόνομα εντός του συλλόγου, όσο και σε συνεργασία με άλλους εθνικούς ή διεθνείς φορείς σε τομείς που σχετίζονται με την πληροφορική και το ασύρματα δίκτυα. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 3ο: Μέσα εκπλήρωσης των σκοπών 
Κατάλληλα μέσα για την επίτευξη των παραπάνω σκοπών θεωρούνται κυρίως τα παρακάτω: 
1. Το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό του συλλόγου με την αφιλοκερδή υποστήριξη και βοήθεια που προτίθενται να διαθέσει. 
2. Η συνεργασία με φορείς και άτομα εκτός συλλόγου, τόσο στην Ελλάδα όσο και στο εξωτερικό, εάν κριθεί ότι μπορεί να συμβάλει στην εκπλήρωση των στόχων του. 
3. Κάθε άλλο μέσο, που κατά την κρίση του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου, υπηρετεί τους σκοπούς του Σωματείου. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 4ο: Πόροι του σωματείου 
1. Οι πόροι του σωματείου είναι οι ακόλουθοι: 
α. Η εγγραφή και οι συνδρομές των μελών του. 
β. Οι τόκοι των κεφαλαίων. 
γ. Δωρεές, κληρονομιές, συνεισφορές από οποιονδήποτε είτε εντός του συλλόγου είτε εκτός αυτού. 
δ. Πάσης φύσεως οικονομικές ενισχύσεις, που προέρχονται από φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα δημοσίου και ιδιωτικού δικαίου. 
ε. Επιχορηγήσεις και άλλες οικονομικές ενισχύσεις Κοινοτικών, Δημοσίων, Δημοτικών και άλλων αρχών. 
στ. Τυχόν έσοδα από οργάνωση σεμιναρίων, εγκατάσταση λογισμικού ή παροχή άλλων υπηρεσιών. σχετιζόμενων με τους σκοπούς και τα μέσα του συλλόγου. 
ζ. Πώληση εντύπων υπό κάθε μορφή (ηλεκτρονική, έντυπη κλπ.) 
η. Έκτακτες εισφορές, προτεινόμενες από το Δ.Σ. και εγκρινόμενες από την Γ.Σ. 
θ. Οποιαδήποτε άλλη πηγή, εφ όσον δεν αντιβαίνει την υπάρχουσα νομοθεσία και δεν έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τους σκοπούς του σωματείου, κατόπιν συμφώνου γνώμεως της Γ.Σ. 
2. Κληροδοσίες και δωρεές υπό τρόπο γίνονται δεκτές, ύστερα από έγκριση της Γενικής συνέλευσης κατά πλειοψηφία. 
3. Η εκμετάλλευση της κινητής και ακίνητης περιουσίας του Σωματείου δε μπορεί σε κάθε περίπτωση, να συνεπάγεται την ανάμειξη αυτού σε κερδοσκοπικές δραστηριότητες και σκοπούς πέραν των στόχων του σωματείου. 
4. Το Δ.Σ. διαχειρίζεται την περιουσία του σωματείου κατά το δοκούν, με σκοπό την συντήρησή της, πάντα σε συμφωνία με τη σχετική νομοθεσία, και λογοδοτεί επί αυτού στην Γ.Σ. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 5ο: Σφραγίδα του σωματείου 
Ο Σύλλογος έχει κυκλική σφραγίδα, η οποία φέρει στην περιφέρειά της τον τίτλο του Συλλόγου και το έτος ιδρύσεως αυτού και στο κέντρο τα γράματα ΤRWN με ελληνική σημαία. 


ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Β΄: ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΕΛΩΝ-ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΥ 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 6ο: Όροι αποδοχής 
1. Μέλη του Σωματείου μπορούν να είναι ελεύθερα όλοι όσοι, αδιακρίτως φύλλου, επαγγελματίες ή ερασιτέχνες, είναι χρήστες ασυρμάτων δικτύων, καθώς και φίλοι του λειτουργικού αυτού συστήματος. 
2. Τα υποψήφια μέλη πρέπει να αποδέχονται ανεπιφύλακτα το καταστατικό και να έχουν συμπληρώσει το 18ο έτος της ηλικίας τους. 
3. Ανήλικοι κάτω των 18 ετών δεν μπορούν να είναι μέλη του Σωματείου, εκτός και αν συναινεί ο πατέρας, επίτροπος ή κηδεμόνας αυτών και αναγγέλλει τούτο εγγράφως προς τη διοίκηση του Σωματείου. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 7ο: Διάκριση μελών 
Τα μέλη του Σωματείου διακρίνονται σε: 
1. ΤΑΚΤΙΚΑ, όσα καλύπτονται από το άρθρο 4 παρ. 1 
2. ΕΠΙΤΙΜΑ. Επίτιμα μέλη ανακηρύσσονται από τη Γεν. Συνέλευση με φανερή ψηφοφορία, ύστερα από πρόταση του Δ.Σ., όσα προσέφεραν εξαιρετικές υπηρεσίες στην πραγματοποίηση των σκοπών του Σωματείου. 
3. ΕΠΙΤΙΜΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΥΣ, με πρόταση του Δ.Σ., η Γεν. Συνέλευση ανακηρύσσει με φανερή ψηφοφορία ως επίτιμους Προέδρους, Προέδρους του Σωματείου, που προσέφεραν πολλές και εξαιρετικές υπηρεσίες σ� αυτό. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 8ο: Εγγραφή μελών 
1. Κάθε νέο μέλος για να εγγραφεί, πρέπει να υποβάλει αίτηση προς το Δ.Σ. με τα στοιχεία της ταυτότητάς του, τη διεύθυνση, το τηλέφωνο του και με τη σημείωση ότι αποδέχεται το παρόν καταστατικό. Την αίτηση πρέπει να συνυπογράφουν τουλάχιστον 3 Τακτικά Μέλη του Συλλόγου. 
2. Το Δ.Σ. ελέγχει τις προϋποθέσεις για την εγγραφή του και αναλόγως εγκρίνει ή απορρίπτει την αίτηση. Ο αιτών έχει το δικαίωμα να προσφύγει κατά της απορριπτικής απόφασης ενώπιον της Γενικής Συνέλευσης, η οποία και αποφαίνεται αμετάκλητα. 
3. Ο γενόμενος δεκτός ως μέλος, καταβάλει το οριζόμενο από το καταστατικό ποσό δικαιώματος εγγραφής και εγγράφεται στα βιβλία του Σωματείου. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 9ο: Δικαιώματα μελών 
1. Όλα τα μέλη έχουν ίσα δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις. Η ιδιότητα του μέλους δε μεταβιβάζεται ούτε κληρονομείται. 
2. Κάθε εγγεγραμμένο μέλος έχει τα παρακάτω δικαιώματα: 
α. Να συμμετέχει στις συνεδριάσεις της Γ.Σ του Σωματείου. 
β. Το δικαίωμα του «εκλέγειν και εκλέγεσθαι», εφ’ όσον έχει συμπληρώσει το 18ο έτος της ηλικίας του και είναι ταμειακώς εντάξει. 
γ. Να λαμβάνει γνώση οποτεδήποτε των πρακτικών και των λαμβανομένων από τη Γ.Σ και τα λλα καταστατικά όργανα αποφάσεων. 
δ. Να λαμβάνει γνώση του εισαγόμενου από το Δ.Σ. στη Γ.Σ. ισολογισμού. 
ε. Να υποβάλλει στη Γ.Σ. εγγράφως, ηλεκτρονικώς ή προφορικώς προτάσεις ή ενστάσεις σχετικές με την επίτευξη των στόχων του Σωματείου. 
στ. Να λαμβάνει χρηματική ενίσχυση, από τους πόρους του Συλλόγου, κατόπιν αποφάσεως του Δ.Σ. επικυρωμένης από τη Γ.Σ., για την παραγωγή έργου το οποίο έχει συμβάλλει στην προώθηση των σκοπών του Συλλόγου. 
ζ. Να μετάσχει στις ειδικές επιτροπές που μπορεί να δημιουργήσει ο Σύλλογος 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 10ο: Υποχρεώσεις μελών 
Κάθε μέλος του Σωματείου έχει τις παρακάτω υποχρεώσεις: 
1. Να συμμετέχει στις Γ.Σ και να συμπαραστέκεται στα όργανα της Διοίκησης κατά την άσκηση των καθηκόντων της. 
2. Να τηρεί το καταστατικό και να συμμορφώνεται με τις αποφάσεις της Γ. Σ. και του Δ.Σ. του Σωματείου. 
3. Να μην αντιστρατεύεται τα συμφέροντα του Σωματείου. 
4. Να υπερασπίζεται ιδιωτικώς και δημοσίως το έργο του Συλλόγου. 
5. Τέλος, υποχρεούται να καταβάλλει στο ταμείο του Σωματείου: 
α. Το εφάπαξ δικαίωμα εγγραφής του, που ορίζεται σε είκοσιο εωρό. (20ευρώ). 
β. Το ποσό της ετήσιας συνδρομής που ανέρχεται σε δέκα ευρώ. (10ευρώ). 
γ. Κάθε άλλη έκτακτη εισφορά, όπως αυτή προβλέπεται να ορίζεται, προς αντιμετώπιση έκτακτων δαπανών του Σωματείου. 
6. Εφεξής, το ποσό δικαιώματος εγγραφής και ετήσιας συνδρομής θα καθορίζεται από την Γ.Σ. κατόπιν προτάσεως του Δ.Σ. 
7 . Έκτακτες εισφορές αποφασίζονται από το Δ.Σ. και εγκρίνονται από την Γ.Σ. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 11ο: Διαγραφή μέλους 
1. Τα μέλη υποχρεούνται να καταβάλουν την ετήσια συνδρομή, εντός του τελευταίου τριμήνου του έτους. Απαγορεύεται η συμμετοχή στις Γ.Σ. μέλους, το οποίο μέχρι της ενάρξεως της Γ.Σ. δεν έχει εκπληρώσει τις οικονομικές του υποχρεώσεις σύμφωνα με το παρόν καταστατικό. 
2. Όσα εγγεγραμμένα μέλη καθυστερήσουν την ετήσια συνδρομή ή τις άλλες οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις που καθόρισε το Δ.Σ. ή η Γ.Σ., πέραν του εξαμήνου το Δ.Σ. τα ειδοποιεί με επιστολή να ανταποκριθούν εντός διαστήματος 30 ημερών, αλλιώς διαγράφονται με απόφαση της Γ.Σ. ύστερα από πρόταση του Δ.Σ. 
3. Όταν το διαγραμμένο για οικονομικές οφειλές μέλος καταβάλει αυτές, τότε αυτοδικαίως επανεγγράφεται. 
4. Ένα διαγεγραμμένο μέλος δε δικαιούται να απαιτήσει την επιστροφή χρημάτων ή να διεκδικήσει άλλα περιουσιακά στοιχεία του Συλλόγου. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 12ο: Αποχώρηση μέλους 
1. Τα μέλη αποχωρούν οικειοθελώς από το Σωματείο, κατόπιν εγγράφου δηλώσεως προς το Δ.Σ. Το μέλος που αποχωρεί υποχρεούται στην εκπλήρωση των μέχρι της αποχώρησής του υποχρεώσεων έναντι του Συλλόγου. 
2. Η αποχώρηση του γνωστοποιείται σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα μέλη, είτε με συμβατικό τρόπο ή με ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 13ο: Αποβολή μέλους 
1. Σε μέλος που δεν τηρεί τους όρους του καταστατικού, που αντιδρά άμεσα ή έμμεσα στους σκοπούς του Σωματείου, που παραβαίνει τις διατάξεις του Νόμου περί Σωματείων ή προβάλλει προσκόμματα στην εκτέλεση των αποφάσεων του Δ.Σ. και της Γ.Σ. και συμπεριφέρεται κατά τρόπο ασυμβίβαστο προς τα συμφέροντα του Συλλόγου, γίνονται κατ’ αρχήν συστάσεις από το Δ.Σ. 
2. Αν δεν συμμορφωθεί, αποβάλλεται οριστικά ύστερα από αιτιολογημένη απόφαση του Δ.Σ., η οποία λαμβάνεται με μυστική ψηφοφορία και πλειοψηφία των 2/3 του συνόλου των μελών. 
3. Με την ίδια διαδικασία αποφασίζει και για την αποβολή μέλους που έχει καταδικαστεί γιά αξιόποινη πράξη, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του Ποινικού Κώδικα. 
4. Πριν από την έκδοση της οριστικής απόφασης περί αποβολής μέλους, το ενδιαφερόμενο μέλος καλείται από το Δ.Σ. να απολογηθεί εγγράφως εντός ευλόγου προθεσμίας, μετά την πάροδο της οποίας το Δ.Σ. αποφαίνεται και άνευ αυτής. 
5. Κατά της αποφάσεως αποβολής μέλους δύναται να ασκηθεί από το αποβληθέν μέλος η κατά το άρθρο 88 του ΑΚ προβλεπόμενη προσφυγή. 
6. Το αποβληθέν μέλος δεν δύναται να έχει καμία οικονομική ή άλλη αξίωση έναντι του σωματείου 
7. Τον πειθαρχικό έλεγχο του Δ.Σ. και της Ελεγκτικής Επιτροπής ασκεί η Γ.Σ. 


ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Γ΄: ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟΥ 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 14ο: Διοικητικό συμβούλιο 
1. Ο Σύλλογος διοικείται από πενταμελές Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο που αποτελείται από τον Πρόεδρο, Αντιπρόεδρο, Γενικό Γραμματέα, Ταμία, Έφορο και εκλέγεται από τη Γ.Σ. με ψηφοφορία, σύμφωνα με το σχετικό άρθρο του καταστατικού 
2. Το Δ.Σ. διοικεί το Σύλλογο και διαχειρίζεται την περιουσία του σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις των νόμων, του παρόντος καταστατικού και τις αποφάσεις των Γ.Σ. 
3. Αποφασίζει για κάθε θέμα που αφορά στην εκπλήρωση των σκοπών του Συλλόγου, συντάσσει τον ετήσιο προϋπολογισμό και τον απολογισμό του λογιστικού έτους και ανακοινώνει αυτούς προς τη Γ.Σ. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 15ο: Τρόπος Εκλογής του Δ.Σ. 
1. Όσοι από τα μέλη που έχουν δικαίωμα να εκλέγονται στα Όργανα του Συλλόγου θέλουν να εκλεγούν για το αξίωμα του μέλους του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου υποβάλλουν την υποψηφιότητά τους, γραπτά ή ηλεκτρονικά στην Εφορευτική Επιτροπή το λιγότερο μια βδομάδα πριν από την ημέρα της Γ.Σ. Η Εφορευτική Επιτροπή ελέγχει τη νομιμότητα της αίτησης και ανακηρύσσει το μέλος υποψήφιο. 
2. Υποψήφιοι που δεν ανακηρύχθηκαν από την Εφορευτική Επιτροπή μπορούν να προσφύγουν με ενστάσεις τους στη Γ.Σ., η οποία αποφασίζει οριστικά. 
3. Τα ονόματα των υποψήφιων συμβούλων αναγράφονται με αλφαβητική σειρά σε ενιαίο ψηφοδέλτιο. Το ψηφοδέλτιο μπορεί να έχει τη γνωστή συμβατική μορφή ή να είναι ένα ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο, το οποίο αποστέλλεται στον listserver και από εκεί σε όλα τα μέλη. 
4. Ειδικά για μέλη που εγγράφως και εγκαίρως δηλώσουν ότι δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στο Internet, το ψηφοδέλτιο εκτυπώνεται σε χαρτί και αποστέλλεται με συμβατικό ταχυδρομείο από την Εφορευτική Επιτροπή στα μέλη αυτά. 
5. Κάθε μέλος που ψηφίζει μπορεί να βάλει μέχρι πέντε (5) σταυρούς προτίμησης. 
6. Μέλη του Δ.Σ. εκλέγονται οι κατά σειρά πλειοψηφίσαντες βάσει του σταυρού προτίμησης, οι δε υπόλοιποι κατά σειρά επιλαχόντες θεωρούνται αναπληρωματικοί. Σε περίπτωση ισοψηφίας διενεργείται επαναληπτική ψηφοφορία μόνο για τα ισοψηφήσαντα μέλη. 
7. Η θητεία του Δ.Σ. είναι μονοετής. Μετά τη λήξη της θητείας του, απαγορεύεται η άσκηση καθηκόντων διοικήσεως, οποιαδήποτε δε, δικαιοπραξία από το Δ.Σ. ή μελών αυτού είναι άκυρη και δε δεσμεύει το Σύλλογο. 
8. Οι αναπληρωματικοί σύμβουλοι καλούνται κατά τη σειρά εκλογής τους σε αντικατάσταση τακτικού μέλους του Δ.Σ. σε περίπτωση παραίτησης, θανάτου, έκπτωσης ή παύσης αυτού. 




ΑΡΘΡΟ 16ο: Συγκρότηση Δ.Σ. 
1. Τα εκλεγμένα μέλη του Δ.Σ. συνέρχονται με πρόσκληση του συμβούλου που πλειοψήφησε μέσα σε 15 ημέρες από την ημέρα της εκλογής τους και συγκροτούνται σε σώμα με ψηφοφορία εκλέγοντας μεταξύ τους με απόλυτη πλειοψηφία των μελών κατά σειρά τον Πρόεδρο, τον Αντιπρόεδρο, τον Γεν. Γραμματέα, τον Ταμία και τον Έφορο. Συντάσσεται τότε σχετική πράξη, η οποία υπογράφεται από τα μέλη και καταχωρείται στα βιβλία πρακτικών του Σωματείου. 
2. Κανένας μέλος του Δ.Σ. δεν μπορεί να έχει συγχρόνως δύο ή περισσότερες από τις παραπάνω ιδιότητες. Μέχρις ότου αναλάβει καθήκοντα το νέο Δ.Σ., το παλαιό εξακολουθεί να διαχειρίζεται τις επείγουσες υποθέσεις του Συλλόγου. 
3. Η μονοετής θητεία του Δ.Σ. αρχίζει από την ημέρα της εκλογής του. 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 17ο: ΣΥΓΚΛΗΣΗ Δ.Σ. - ΛΗΨΗ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΕΩΝ Δ.Σ. 
1. Το Δ.Σ. συνεδριάζει στην έδρα του Συλλόγου ύστερα από πρόσκληση του Προέδρου ή σε περίπτωση κωλύματος αυτού, του Αντιπροέδρου. Το Δ.Σ βρίσκεται σε απαρτία αν είναι παρόντα τρία (3) τουλάχιστον μέλη του. Αν αυτό δεν είναι δυνατό, τότε μπορεί να γίνει συνεδρίαση δια αλληλογραφίας. Τα μέλη που έχουν πρόσβαση στο Internet μπορούν να επικοινωνούν μέσω ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου. Για τα μέλη που δεν έχουν πρόσβαση, ο Πρόεδρος είναι υποχρεωμένος να ενημερώνει τα μέλη είτε γραπτά είτε τηλεφωνικά (τα τηλεφωνικά ή ταχυδρομικά έξοδα καλύπτονται από το ταμείο του Συλλόγου). Οι αποφάσεις του Δ.Σ. λαμβάνονται με απόλυτη πλειοψηφία κατά τον τρόπο διεξαγωγής των ψηφοφοριών της Γ.Σ. 
2. Το Δ.Σ. συνέρχεται εκτάκτως, όποτε το συγκαλέσει ο Πρόεδρος ή ο νόμιμος αναπληρωτής του ή αν η συζήτηση ζητηθεί από τρία (3) τουλάχιστον μέλη του Δ.Σ. με αίτησή τους, στην οποία αναγράφονται τα προς συζήτηση θέματα. 
3. Οι αποφάσεις του Δ.Σ. λαμβάνονται με απόλυτη πλειοψηφία των παρόντων μελών και καταχωρούνται στο βιβλίο των πρακτικών. Σε περίπτωση ισοψηφίας υπερέχει η ψήφος του Προέδρου. Σε όλες τις συνεδριάσεις τηρούνται πρακτικά από τον Γεν. Γραμματέα, τα οποία επικυρώνονται με τις υπογραφές των μελών και του προεδρεύσαντος. 
4. Το Δ.Σ. αποφασίζει για κάθε περίπτωση, που δεν προβλέπεται από το καταστατικό και δεν υπάρχει ειδική απόφαση της Γ.Σ. 
5. Όταν ο αριθμός των μελών του Δ.Σ. μειωθεί για οποιοδήποτε λόγο, το Δ.Σ. συμπληρώνεται από τα αναπληρωματικά μέλη κατά τη σειρά της εκλογής τους σύμφωνα με το σχετικό άρθρο του καταστατικού. 
6. Τα μέλη του Συλλόγου μπορούν να παρακολουθούν τις συνεδριάσεις του Δ.Σ. με δικαίωμα λόγου, όταν αυτό είναι δυνατό, όχι όμως και ψήφου. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 18ο: Κανονισμοί για τα μέλη του Δ.Σ. 
1. Τα μέλη του Δ.Σ. μπορούν να παυθούν από τη Γ.Σ. με απόφαση που λαμβάνεται με απόλυτη πλειοψηφία των 4/5 των παρόντων μελών. 
2. Μέλος του Δ.Σ. δεν ψηφίζει, εάν η απόφαση αφορά την επιχείρηση δικαιοπραξίας ή την έγερση ή την κατάργηση δίκης μεταξύ του Συλλόγου αφ’ ενός και του μέλους ή του συζύγου ή συγγενούς του εξ αίματος μέχρι του 3ου βαθμού, αφετέρου. 
3. Σε περίπτωση παραίτησης, θανάτου, έκπτωσης ή συνεχούς κωλύματος του Προέδρου ή άλλου μέλους του Προεδρείου το Δ.Σ. εκλέγει νέο αντικαταστάτη αυτού μέχρι τη λήξη της θητείας του. 
4. Μέλος του Δ.Σ. που απουσιάζει αδικαιολόγητα επί τέσσερις συνεχόμενες τακτικές συνεδριάσεις ή έχει εκπέσει του αξιώματος του ή παραιτηθεί, αντικαθίσταται με απόφαση του Δ.Σ. από τον πρώτο κατά σειρά αναπληρωματικό σύμβουλο και εάν αυτός δεν αποδεχτεί το διορισμό καλείται ο δεύτερος κατά σειρά και ούτω καθ’ εξής. Εάν λείπουν τα απαιτούμενα πρόσωπα για τη διοίκηση του Συλλόγου, τα λοιπά μέλη του Δ.Σ., εφ’ όσον αρκούν για τη συγκρότηση απαρτίας οφείλουν να συγκαλέσουν τη Γ.Σ. προς διεξαγωγή αρχαιρεσιών και συμπλήρωση των κενών θέσεων, εάν αυτό δεν καταστεί δυνατόν, τότε διορίζεται προσωρινή διοίκηση από το Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών. 
5. Το μέλος που εκπίπτει από το αξίωμα του δικαιούται να προσφύγει στη Γ.Σ. για ακύρωση της απόφασης έκπτωσής του. Η προσφυγή κατατίθεται στον Γεν. γραμματέα του Δ.Σ. με απόδειξη σε δέκα μέρες από την κοινοποίηση της απόφασης έκπτωσης. Αν κατατεθεί προσφυγή, η σχετική απόφαση δεν εκτελείται μέχρι να αποφασίσει η Γ.Σ. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 19ο Αρμοδιότητες των μελών του Δ.Σ. 
Το Δ.Σ. διοικεί και διαχειρίζεται τις υποθέσεις του Συλλόγου και κατευθύνει τη δράση αυτού στην επιδίωξη και πραγματοποίηση των σκοπών του. 
1. Ο Πρόεδρος του Δ.Σ. προΐσταται αυτού, διευθύνει τις συνεδριάσεις, εισηγείται προς αυτό τα θέματα της ημερήσιας διάταξης, την οποία συντάσσει με το Γεν. Γραμματέα. Εκπροσωπεί το Σύλλογο, ενώπιον κάθε Δικαστικής, Πολιτικής, Φορολογικής ή άλλης αρχής και ενώπιον κάθε τρίτου σε όλες τις σχέσεις, δικαιοπραξίες και εκδηλώσεις. Επιβλέπει τη διαχείριση του ταμία, κάθε φορά που κρίνει αυτό αναγκαίο, στον οποίο δίνει την εντολή για κάθε δαπάνη κατόπιν απόφασης της Γ.Σ. Συντάσσει ανακοινώσεις και κάθε κείμενο που κοινοποιείται στα πλαίσια των αποφάσεων του Δ.Σ. Συνυπογράφει με τον Γενικό Γραμματέα όλα τα έγγραφα, την αλληλογραφία, τα εντάλματα πληρωμών, τα οποία εκδίδονται βάσει αποφάσεων του Δ.Σ. Προσυπογράφει στον Ταμία τις διπλότυπες αποδείξεις είσπραξης. Συγκαλεί τις Γ.Σ. ύστερα από απόφαση του Δ.Σ. και τις συνελεύσεις του Δ.Σ. Φροντίζει γενικά για την τήρηση του καταστατικού, των αποφάσεων της Γ.Σ. και του Δ.Σ., Παίρνοντας κάθε εξασφαλιστικό μέτρο των συμφερόντων του Συλλόγου ακόμα δε και χωρίς απόφαση του Δ.Σ., εάν από την αναβολή κινδυνεύουν τα συμφέροντά του. 
2. Ο Αντιπρόεδρος συνεργάζεται με τον Πρόεδρο του Δ.Σ. για την εκτέλεση των αποφάσεων και τον αναπληρώνει σε περίπτωση απουσίας ή κωλύματος. 
3. Ο Γενικός Γραμματέας είναι ο εισηγητής και εκτελεστής των αποφάσεων του Δ.Σ. Τηρεί τα πρακτικά των συνεδριάσεων του Δ.Σ., το μητρώο μελών, συνυπογράφει με τον Πρόεδρο όλα τα έγγραφα, διεξάγει την αλληλογραφία κι επιμελείται της τακτικής τήρησης των αρχείων. Υποβάλλει μετά του Ταμία ή του Προέδρου, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση, κάθε ζητούμενο στοιχείο σε κάθε Δημόσια Αρχή. Φυλάσσει τη σφραγίδα του Σωματείου, εποπτεύει και ελέγχει την καλή λειτουργία των υπηρεσιών του Συλλόγου και προίσταται του προσωπικού αυτού. Τον Γεν. Γραμματέα όταν κωλύεται αντικαθιστά είτε ο Πρόεδρος ή κάποιος που ορίζεται από τον Πρόεδρο. 
4. Ο Ταμίας είναι υπεύθυνος για την τήρηση του βιβλίου ταμείου και για τη ταμειακή διαχείριση. Ενεργεί τις εισπράξεις και τις πληρωμές βάσει γραμματίων και ενταλμάτων και προβαίνει σε αναλήψεις χρημάτων βάσει αποφάσεων του Δ.Σ. Τις διπλότυπες αποδείξεις εισπράξεως υπογράφει και ο Πρόεδρος όπως και τα εντάλματα πληρωμών, στα οποία πρέπει να μνημονεύεται στο τέλος ο αριθμός της αποφάσεως του Δ.Σ., με την οποία εγκρίθηκε η δαπάνη. Συντάσσει καταστάσεις της ταμειακής κινήσεως που τις υποβάλλει στο Δ.Σ. στο τέλος κάθε εξαμήνου. Η κατάσταση πρέπει να περιέχει αναλυτικά τα έσοδα και τα έξοδα με τα σχετικά παραστατικά έγγραφα. Ο Ταμίας καταθέτει τα πέραν ενός ποσού διαθέσιμων μετρητών που θα αποφασίζεται από την Γ.Σ. και αρχικά θα είναι εκατό ευρώ. (100ευρώ) σε καθορισμένη από το Δ.Σ. αναγνωρισμένη ελληνική τράπεζα και σε λογαριασμό καταθέσεως όψεως στο όνομα του Σωματείου. Η απόφαση θα πρέπει να εξασφαλίζει την όσο δυνατό μεγαλύτερη απόδοση χρημάτων. Ο ταμίας μεριμνά για την κανονική είσπραξη των συνδρομών και τηρεί ενήμερο του Δ.Σ. για τυχόν καθυστερήσεις. Ο Ταμίας υποχρεούται να θέτει στη διάθεση του Δ.Σ για έλεγχο το Ταμείο του Συλλόγου, όποτε αυτό κριθεί αναγκαίο. 
5. Ο Έφορος τηρεί το βιβλίο περιουσίας και επιμελείται της διαφύλαξης των περιουσιακών στοιχείων του Συλλόγου. Είναι υπεύθυνος για τη προμήθεια των αναγκαίων υλικών και διοργάνωση διαλέξεων, εκδηλώσεων, εορτών κλπ. 
6. Το Δ.Σ. έχει τη δυνατότητα να καλεί κάθε φορά ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του Σωματείου βοηθητικά πρόσωπα προκειμένου να καλυφθούν έκτακτες ανάγκες και μπορεί να εξουσιοδοτήσει τρίτους για να αντιπροσωπεύσουν τον σύλλογο εάν και όπου αυτό καταστεί αναγκαίο 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 20ο: Γενική Συνέλευση (Γ.Σ.) 
1. Η Γ.Σ. του Συλλόγου αποτελείται από το σύνολο των οικονομικά τακτοποιημένων μελών του. 
2. Οικονομικά τακτοποιημένο θεωρείται το μέλος που έχει καταβάλει τις ετήσιες συνδρομές προς το Σύλλογο μέχρι και του εξαμήνου που συνέρχεται η Γενική Συνέλευση. 
3. Η Γ.Σ. αποτελεί το ανώτατο όργανο του Συλλόγου και αποφασίζει για κάθε θέμα που αφορά το Σύλλογο. 
4. Επιπλέον, η Γ.Σ: 
α. Εκλέγει το Δ.Σ., την Εφορευτική Επιτροπή και την Ελεγκτική Επιτροπή (Ε.Ε.) και ελέγχει τη δράση αυτών. 
β. Εγκρίνει ή απορρίπτει τον απολογισμό δράσης και διαχείρισης του Δ.Σ και τις εκθέσεις της Ελεγκτικής Επιτροπής για τον έλεγχο της διαχείρισης. 
γ. Εγκρίνει, τροποποιεί και συμπληρώνει τους ετήσιους προϋπολογισμούς για κάθε οικονομικό έτος. 
δ) Παύει τα μέλη του Δ.Σ. και της Ελεγκτικής Επιτροπής για σπουδαίους λόγους και ιδίως για βαριά παράβαση των καθηκόντων τους ή για ανικανότητα να ασκήσουν την τακτική διαχείριση. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 21ο: ΣΥΓΚΛΗΣΗ - ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ Γ.Σ 
1. Οι Γ.Σ. είναι τακτικές κι έκτακτες. 
2. Η τακτική Γ.Σ. συνέρχεται μία (1) φορά το χρόνο και κατά προτίμηση μέσα στους 3 πρώτους μήνες του έτους, μετά από πρόσκληση του Δ.Σ. Στα μέλη αποστέλλεται έγγραφη πρόσκληση είτε με συμβατικό ή με ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο (20) είκοσι τουλάχιστον ημέρες πριν από την πραγματοποίηση της συνόδου. Η πρόσκληση πρέπει να αναγράφει τα θέματα της ημερήσιας διάταξης, τον τόπο, την ημέρα και ώρα της συνέλευσης. Υπογράφεται δε από τον Πρόεδρο και το Γεν. Γραμματέα. Σύμφωνα με αυτή τίθενται υποχρεωτικώς, κατά την κρίση των μελών τα εξής θέματα: 
α. Ο απολογισμός των πεπραγμένων του Δ.Σ. για το παρελθόν έτος. 
β. Ο οικονομικός ισολογισμός για την ετήσια διαχειριστική περίοδο και ο προϋπολογισμός της επόμενης. 
γ. Η έκθεση της Ελεγκτικής επιτροπής. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 22ο: Έκτακτες Γ.Σ. 
1. Έκτακτες Γ.Σ. συγκαλούνται όταν αυτό κριθεί αναγκαίο από το Δ.Σ. ή όταν ζητηθεί με αίτηση από το 2/5 τουλάχιστον των οικονομικά τακτοποιημένων μελών με γραπτή αίτηση προς το Δ.Σ. στην οποία θα αναγράφονται τα προς συζήτηση θέματα. 
2. Το Δ.Σ. υποχρεούται να συγκαλέσει τη Γ.Σ. μέσα σε διάστημα 15 ημερών από την υποβολή της αίτησης. Αν περάσει άπρακτη η παραπάνω προθεσμία, τότε η Γ.Σ. συγκαλείται από τους αιτούντες κατόπιν αδείας του Πρωτοδικείου Αθηνών, η οποία ρυθμίζει και τα αφορούντα την Προεδρία της Γ.Σ. θέματα. 
3. Σε ότι αφορά την από το Δ.Σ. σχετική πρόσκληση και γνωστοποίηση αυτής, εφαρμόζονται τα προβλεπόμενα εκ του καταστατικού για τις τακτικές Γ.Σ. του Συλλόγου. 




ΑΡΘΡΟ 23ο: Λήψη αποφάσεων Γ.Σ. 
1. Δικαίωμα συμμετοχής και ψήφου στις Γ.Σ. έχουν όλα τα οικονομικώς τακτοποιημένα μέλη. Οι Γ.Σ. διευθύνονται από τον Πρόεδρο, ο οποίος εκλέγεται από τα παρόντα μέλη μετά από υπόδειξη της πλειοψηφίας αυτών. Κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο εκλέγεται και ο Γραμματέας της Γ.Σ. ο οποίος τηρεί τα πρακτικά. 
2. Ο Πρόεδρος διευθύνει τις συζητήσεις, καθορίζει σειρά ομιλητών, μεριμνά για την τήρηση της ημερήσιας διάταξης και την τάξη. 
3. Οι αποφάσεις της Γ.Σ. λαμβάνονται με απόλυτη πλειοψηφία των μελών που συμμετέχουν σε αυτή. 
4. Ο τρόπος λήψης αποφάσεων είναι ανάλογος του είδους της Γ.Σ.: 
α) Ηλεκτρονική Συνέλευση: Ένα θέμα τίθεται σε ψηφοφορία και καλούνται όλα τα μέλη να ψηφίσουν σε χρονικό διάστημα που καθορίζει ο Πρόεδρος του Δ.Σ. Η ψηφοφορία γίνεται είτε με την αποστολή της ηλεκτρονικής αποστολής στον listserver ή στον Πρόεδρο, ή με αποστολή συμβατικής επιστολής στον Πρόεδρο. Μετά το πέρας της ψηφοφορίας ο Πρόεδρος ανακοινώνει το αποτέλεσμα της ψηφοφορίας. 
β) Συμβατική Συνέλευση: Οι ψηφοφορίες γίνονται σύμφωνα με το σχετικό άρθρο του καταστατικού 
5. Για τις συζητήσεις στη Γ.Σ., τις ψηφοφορίες και γενικά τις αποφάσεις που λαμβάνονται, τηρούνται με τη φροντίδα του Γραμματέα πρακτικά, που καταχωρούνται σε ειδικό βιβλίο και υπογράφονται από τον ίδιο. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 24ο: Απαρτία Γ.Σ. 
1. Η Γ.Σ. βρίσκεται σε απαρτία όταν είναι παρόντες το 1/3 τουλάχιστον του αριθμού των μελών των εχόντων δικαίωμα ψήφου. Αν δεν υπάρχει απαρτία κατά την πρώτη σύγκληση, τότε η Γ.Σ. γίνεται δια ηλεκτρονικής αλληλογραφίας (ηλεκτρονική συνέλευση). Ο Σύλλογος διαθέτει ειδικό μέσο άμεσης επικοινωνίας (listserver) των μελών με τη χρήση του ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου. Όσα μέλη του Συλλόγου δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στο Internet μετέχουν με συμβατικό ταχυδρομείο, η δε ενημέρωσή τους για την πορεία της Συνέλευσης θα γίνεται από τον Πρόεδρο του Συλλόγου. Η συζήτηση των θεμάτων θα γίνεται κατά την πάγια μέθοδο συζήτησης θεμάτων του USENET. Το πέρας της Γ.Σ. ανακοινώνεται από τον Πρόεδρο του Δ.Σ. 
2. Αν υπάρχει απαρτία (συμβατική συνέλευση), η οποία διαπιστώνεται από τον Πρόεδρο του Δ.Σ., Γ.Σ. με απλή πλειοψηφία των παρόντων Πρόεδρο και Γραμματέα, οι οποίοι διευθύνουν τη συνεδρίαση. 
3. Η Γ.Σ. μπορεί να αποφασίσει με απλή πλειοψηφία για τη συζήτηση οποιουδήποτε θέματος. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 25ο: Αποφάσεις Γ.Σ. 
1. Απόφαση της Γ.Σ. επί θέματος που δεν έχει αναγραφεί στην ημερήσια διάταξη και πρόσκληση είναι άκυρη. 
2. Οι αποφάσεις των Γ.Σ. λαμβάνονται πάντοτε με ψηφοφορία φανερή και ποτέ δια βοής, λαμβάνονται δε με απόλυτη πλειοψηφία των παρόντων, εκτός αν με βάση άλλες διατάξεις του παρόντος απαιτείται αυξημένη πλειοψηφία. 
3. Με μυστική ψηφοφορία λαμβάνονται οι αποφάσεις για θέματα που με απόφαση του Δ.Σ. ή της Γ.Σ. χαρακτηρίζονται εξαιρετικά σοβαρά. 




ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Δ: ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 26ο: Βιβλία του σωματείου 
1. Για την άρτια λειτουργία και τη νόμιμη διαχείριση των οικονομικών του Συλλόγου, το Δ.Σ. τηρεί τα εξής αριθμημένα και θεωρημένα από τον Πρόεδρο βιβλία: 
α. Μητρώο Μελών. 
β. Βιβλίο Πρακτικών Συνεδριάσεων του Δ.Σ. 
γ. Βιβλίο Πρακτικών Συνεδριάσεων της Γ.Σ. 
δ. Βιβλίο ταμείου (εισπράξεων και πληρωμών). 
ε. Βιβλίο περιουσίας. 
στ. Βιβλίο ταμειακής ενημερότητας των μελών. 
ζ. Βιβλίο εισερχομένων κι εξερχομένων εγγράφων. 
η. Βιβλίο Διαγραφών. 
2. Τα παραπάνω βιβλία δύνανται να φυλάσσονται σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή (αρχεία, βάση δεδομένων, ηλεκτρονικά κείμενα, λογιστικά φύλλα) αν αυτό αποτελεί επιθυμία του Συλλόγου και δεν αντιβαίνει με υπάρχοντες νόμους. 
3. Τα μέλη του Συλλόγου έχουν δικαίωμα να πληροφορούνται το περιεχόμενο των παραπάνω βιβλίων. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 27ο: Οικονομική διαχείριση 
1. Η περιουσία του Συλλόγου μπορεί να διατεθεί για: 
α. Χρηματοδότηση των μελών του συλλόγου ή τρίτων οι οποίοι εργάζονται για τη δημιουργία λογισμικού ή την εκπόνηση μελέτης που αποδεδειγμένα προωθεί τους σκοπούς του Συλλόγου. 
β. Έκδοση εντύπων τα οποία προβάλλουν το έργο του Συλλόγου ή είναι επιμορφωτικού περιεχομένου. 
γ. Πληρωμή συνδρομών σε περιοδικά ή αγορά εντύπων και λογισμικού τα οποία βοηθούν το έργο του Συλλόγου. 
δ. Οργάνωση συνεδρίων με θέματα σχετικά με τους σκοπούς του Συλλόγου. 
ε. Συμμετοχή του Συλλόγου σε συνέδρια, εκθέσεις κλπ. για προβολή του έργου του. 
στ. Κάθε άλλη δαπάνη αποφασιζόμενη από το Δ.Σ. εάν αποσκοπεί στην εκπλήρωση των στόχων του συλλόγου. 
2. Διενεργούμενη δαπάνη είναι έγκυρη, όταν έχει εγκριθεί με σχετική απόφαση του Δ.Σ. 
3. Προκειμένου για αγορά ή πώληση ακινήτων απαιτείται πάντοτε η έγκριση της Γ.Σ. 
4.Απαγορεύεται η διάθεση της περιουσίας του Συλλόγου για σκοπούς διαφορετικούς από τους προβλεπόμενους στο παρόν καταστατικό. 


ΑΡθΡΟ 28ο: Ελεγκτική επιτροπή (Ε.Ε.) 
1. Η Ελεγκτική Επιτροπή αποτελείται από 3 μέλη και εκλέγεται από τη Γ.Σ. σύμφωνα με το σχετικό άρθρο, με φανερή ψηφοφορία και για 1 έτος. 
2. Η Ελεγκτική Επιτροπή, μόλις εκλεγεί, συγκροτείται σε σώμα, ακολουθώντας τον τρόπο συγκρότησης του Δ.Σ., και με ψηφοφορία εκλέγει τον Πρόεδρό της, ο οποίος καλεί και διευθύνει τις συνεδριάσεις και όλο το έργο της. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 29ο: Έργο της ελεγκτικής επιτροπής 
1. Έργο της Ε.Ε. είναι ο έλεγχος της οικονομικής διαχείρισης του Συλλόγου, των πραγματοποιηθέντων εξόδων και της πηγής αυτών καθώς και των πραγματοποιηθεισών δαπανών. Κατά την άσκηση του έργου τους, τα μέλη της Ε.Ε εξετάζουν οποιοδήποτε χρήσιμο στοιχείο και ζητούν την επίδειξη των εγγράφων και βιβλίων. 
2. Τα μέλη που συνιστούν την Ε.Ε. δεν μπορούν να είναι μέλη του Δ.Σ. του Σωματείου. 
3. Το πόρισμα του ελέγχου τους υποβάλλουν εγγράφως προς τη συνερχόμενη κατ’ έτος τακτική Γ.Σ. 
4. Στο τέλος του έτους η Ε.Ε διενεργεί καθολικό έλεγχο και συντάσσει σχετική έκθεση, την οποία υποβάλλει στο Δ.Σ. και τη Γ.Σ. 




ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Ε΄: Υπόλοιπα άρθρα 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 30ο: Εφορευτική επιτροπή 
1. Η Εφορευτική Επιτροπή αποτελείται από 3 μέλη και εκλέγεται από τη Γ.Σ. πριν από κάθε ψηφοφορία για εκλογή νέου Δ.Σ. και νέας Ελεγκτικής Επιτροπής. 
2. Στην Εφορευτική Επιτροπή δε μπορεί να είναι μέλος υποψήφιος για τα αξιώματα για τα οποία γίνονται εκλογές. 
3. Η Εφορευτική Επιτροπή κρατάει πρωτόκολλο ψηφοφορίας, στο οποίο καταχωρείται με αύξοντα αριθμό το ονοματεπώνυμο του υποψηφίου και σε ξεχωριστό φάκελο η αίτηση υποψηφιότητας. 
4. Η Εφορευτική Επιτροπή είναι υπεύθυνη για τη διεξαγωγή των εκλογών: ετοιμασία, αποστολή και παραλαβή ψηφοδελτίων, καθώς και για την ανακοίνωση του αποτελέσματος, με την κατάρτιση του αντίστοιχου πίνακα. 
5. Μετά το πέρας των εκλογών, συντάσσεται πρακτικό εκλογών, στο οποίο αναφέρονται όλα τα σχετικά με τις εκλογές. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 31ο: Έκτακτες επιτροπές - Ομάδες εργασίας 
1. Για την προώθηση των σκοπών του Συλλόγου συγκροτούνται με απόφαση του Δ.Σ. επιτροπές υπεύθυνες για την οργάνωση εκδηλώσεων, ομιλιών, σεμιναρίων, συνεδρίων για τον προγραμματισμό επισκέψεων και επαφών, για τη δημιουργία κέντρου πληροφοριών και γενικά για οποιοδήποτε ζήτημα κριθεί σκόπιμο από το Σύλλογο η συγκρότηση μιας επιτροπής. 
2. Η Γ.Σ. μετά από εισήγηση του Δ.Σ., μπορεί να προχωρεί στη συγκρότηση Ομάδων Εργασίας με σκοπό τη μελέτη ενός συγκεκριμένου προβλήματος, τη δημιουργία νέων εργαλείων κλπ. 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 32ο: Τροποποίηση καταστατικού 
1. Για την τροποποίηση του καταστατικού αποφασίζει η Γ.Σ., που συνέρχεται ειδικώς για το σκοπό αυτό. 
2. Η Γ.Σ με σκοπό την τροποποίηση του καταστατικού βρίσκεται σε απαρτία όταν παρίστανται τα 2/3 των οικονομικώς τακτοποιημένων μελών. 
3. Οι αποφάσεις για την τροποποίηση του καταστατικού λαμβάνονται με πλειοψηφία των 3/5 των παρόντων. 
4. Οποιαδήποτε τροποποίηση του καταστατικού ισχύει μόνο μετά την εγγραφή αυτής στο προβλεπόμενο από τον Α.Κ βιβλίο. 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 33ο: Διάλυση του σωματείου 
Ο Σύλλογος διαλύεται: 
1. Με δικαστική απόφαση στις περιπτώσεις που ορίζει ο νόμος. 
2. Όταν τα μέλη του είναι λιγότερα από δέκα (10). 
3. Με πρόταση διαλύσεως, η οποία γίνεται με τον ίδιο τρόπο που τροποποιείται το καταστατικό. 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 34ο: Εκκαθάριση 
1. Ο υπό διάλυση Σύλλογος τίθεται υπό εκκαθάριση εφαρμοζομένων των σχετικών περί Σωματείων διατάξεων του Α.Κ. 
2. Η περιουσία του Σωματείου σε καμιά περίπτωση δε διανέμεται στα μέλη του. 
3. Σε περίπτωση διαλύσεως του Συλλόγου η περιουσία του διατίθεται για σκοπούς που εξυπηρετούν αναγνωρισμένα την κοινή ωφέλεια και την πρόοδο της επιστήμης. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 35ο: Ερμηνεία του καταστατικού 
1. Εάν προκύψει θέμα που δε ρυθμίζεται από το παρόν καταστατικό, αποφαίνεται το Δ.Σ. σύμφωνα με το πνεύμα του παρόντος, τις σχετικές διατάξεις του Α.Κ. και λοιπών Νόμων, με γνώμονα τη συναδέλφωση των μελών, η οποία αποτελεί το θεμέλιο λίθο για την πραγμάτωση των σκοπών του Συλλόγου μας. 
2. Η Γ.Σ. στην πρώτη τακτική ή έκτακτη συνέλευσή της, επικυρώνει την ρύθμιση πέραν το καταστατικού ή την ερμηνεία του από το Δ.Σ. 
3. Σε περίπτωση μη επικύρωσης, ακολουθεί ψηφοφορία όπως το καταστατικό ορίζει για την αναθεώρηση του καταστατικού. 


ΑΡΘΡΟ 36ο: Έγκριση καταστατικού 
Το παρόν καταστατικό που αποτελείται από 36 άρθρα, αναγνώσθηκε, συζητήθηκε και εγκρίθηκε κατ’ άρθρο και στο σύνολό του από εμάς τους ιδρυτές που συνήλθαμε στις 23-12-2005 στην Αθήνα επί των οδών Αποστολοπουλου 18, Τρίπολη. 
ΤΑ ΙΔΡΥΤΙΚΑ ΜΕΛΗ 

Α/Α ΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΟΝOMA ΠΑΤΡΟΣ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ 
1	ΧΑΛΚΙΟΠΟΥΛΟ	ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ	ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΥ	ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ 18, 1ος ΟΡΟΦΟΣ 22100 ΤΡΙΠΟΛΗ ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ 

---------------------------------------------------------------

Θέλω τα επισημα στοιχεια των ατομων που ενδιαφερονται για καποια τετοια κινηση (επισης sponsor-αρω τη συνδρομη για νεα μελη που δυσκολευονται να δώσουν 20 ευρω για την εγραφη στο συλλογο)

Τα λεφτά που θα μαζεψουμε, θα πανε σχεδόν ολα σε αγορα εξοπλισμου (π.χ. POE, καλωδια, πενσες, clips-ακια κτλ, ηλεκτρολογικά κουτιά κτλ)

Εχετε ήδη κανει παρα πολλα!! πολλα, που ακομη και το thesallonika wireless network θα ζήλευε (π.χ. WiND) και εχετε κατι ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ (!) την υποστηριξη του πανεπιστημιου και την υπαρξη δυο σχολών τηλεπικοινωνιων+πληροφορικης (που σημένει οτι τα ασυρματα δίκτυα οχι μονο υπαρχουν, αλλα εχουν και πολύ(!) μελλον στην τριπολη). 

Καντε κατι το παραπανω, για να υλοποιηθεί αυτο το ονειρο. Ειμαι διατεθημένος να κουραστω, να ενημερωσω και να ζήσω για το ονειρο αυτο, ελπίζω να βοηθήσετε!!

Αντώνης Χαλκιόπουλος
alg0 - Antonio

http://nodedb.trwn.gr/?page=nodes&node=31

----------


## Zakk

Έχεις πωρωθεί πολύ άσχημα!
Δεν ακούω κουβέντα, μπαίνεις πρόεδρος ασυζητητή!
Ωραία πάμε δυναμικά!

----------

Άντε να δουμε τι θα γίνει...  ::

----------


## Zakk

> Για την παρρουσα φαση, κατοπιν συζητησης με Zakk η προταση μου ειναι η εξης:
> 
> me (προεδρος)
> zakk (αντιπροεδρος)
> warchief
> fotos (ταμειας)
> flexisnet
> 
> (Tα παραπανω τα προτεινω βάση της δραστηριότητας στο forum, εμπειριας, και χρονο διαμονης στην τριπολη των μελλων αυτών και αξιολογησης των ικανοτητων και της διαθεσης του καθενος).


Δεν είπα εγώ αυτό το δσ!
Ρε συ, ο warchief και ο fotos θα φύγουν σε 6 μήνες.
Μπορούν και να βοηθάνε και εκτός δ.σ.
Εξάλλου νομίζω ότι δεν έχουνε και χρόνο.
Άμα θέλουν να μπουν, δεν έχω πρόβλημα.
Έχεις ξεχάσει 2 ντόπιους που θα μπούν όπωσδήποτε:τον Προκόπη(εμπειρία, δουλεύει στη noc του Πανεπιστημίου στο Ναύπλιο) και τον Μπούσγα(3ο έτος τηλεπικοινωνίες, καλός προγραμματιστής/software-ικός).
Οπότε είμαστε 4.
Για 5ο θα πρότεινα το Μπακογιάννη(security).
Είμαι σίγουρος πως είναι η πιο καλή 5άδα, αν βέβαια θέλουν να μπούν τα παιδιά που είπα.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> (Tα παραπανω τα προτεινω βάση της δραστηριότητας στο forum, εμπειριας, και χρονο διαμονης στην τριπολη των μελλων αυτών και αξιολογησης των ικανοτητων και της διαθεσης του καθενος).


Χωρίς να θέλω να σε θίξω, δεν νομίζω ότι είσαι σε θέση να αξιολογήσεις ποιός έχει κάνει δουλειά και ποιός όχι, για τον λόγο ότι μόλις τώρα ήρθες Τρίπολη και το γεγονός ότι κάποιος δεν γράφει στο forum, δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα πως δεν έχει βοηθήσει ή δεν έχει κάνει δουλειά κλπ. 

Επίσης, το Δ.Σ. του συλλόγου πρέπει να βγει με εκλογική διαδικασία και όχι κατόπιν συνενοήσεως!

Καλή η προσπάθεια και επιτέλους μετά από καιρό βλέπω κάποιον να ενδιαφέρεται και να προσπαθεί και όχι ανθρώπους που να τα παριμένουν όλα έτοιμα και να έχουν και απαιτήσεις από πάνω.

Δεν έχω διαβάσει ακόμα το κείμενο, θα το κάνω και θα πω και εγώ την άποψή μου.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Επίσης για την δημιουργία συλλόγου να μην ξεχνάμε και το οικονομικό ζήτημα, δηλαδή ότι πρέπει να τα "ακουμπήσουμε" για τα καλά! Δεν νομίζω να αρκέσουν 20 ευρώ ανά άτομο!

----------


## alg0

Δεν πιστευω να θηχτηκε κανεις απο τα ονοματα που ανεφερα. Απλα προσπαθς να πιεσς αυτη την κατασταση ωςστε να εκμεταλευτουμε την εναρξη της νεας χρονιας (πιστευω ειναι καλη ιδέα να κανουμε εναρξη 1/1/2005)

Ειμαι νεος στην τριπολη και εχω ελαχιστες μερες στο forum κτλ. Γνωριζω ελάχιστα άτομα και εαν κρίνουμε οτι καποιος εχει εμπειρια κ ορεξη ας προτεινουμε (εκλέξουμε) αυτον για την καταλληλη θέση. 

Το σημαντικο είναι 5 άτομα να κάνουν step-up και να πουν "Ναι θα θέσω υποψηφιότητα κ είμαι έτοιμος να διαθέσω χρόνο και κοπο για εναν τετοιο σύλλογο"

Προς το παρρον εγω και ο πετρος είμαστε μέσα για την πεντάδα

Το δεύτερο είναι να κάνουμε δημόσιες σχέσεις και να υπολογίσουμε πόσα άτομα θα εγραφούν μέλη.

Οσο για τα οικονομικά, στην Αθηνα π.χ. η συνδρομη (εαν δε κανω λάθος) εχει 50 ευρω. Το ζήτημα ειναι να μην αποθαρύνει η τιμη καποιον μιας και οι hobbiστες εδω ειναι μετρημενοι στα δαχτυλα...

Ακουω προτάσεις...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Το σημαντικο είναι 5 άτομα να κάνουν step-up και να πουν "Ναι θα θέσω υποψηφιότητα κ είμαι έτοιμος να διαθέσω χρόνο και κοπο για εναν τετοιο σύλλογο"


Συμφωνώ. Πρέπει αφού *ιδρυθεί* ο σύλλογος, να μαζευτούν τα *μέλη* του, να δηλώσουν κάποιοι υποψηφιότητα και να γίνουν εκλογές.
Για να γίνουν όμως αυτά *πρέπει να ιδρυθεί* ο σύλλογος, εάν θέλουμε να έχουμε και νομική πλέον υπόσταση και να κάνουμε και ολ'αυτά που λες παραπάνω. Για να ιδρυθεί ο σύλλογος, πρέπει να πάμε σε συμβολαιογράφο και να καταθέσουμε το καταστατικό μαζί και με άλλα χαρτιά. Μόνο αυτή η διαδικασία θα μας κοστίσει γύρω στα 300 ευρώ (μπορεί και παραπάνω).
Μετά την ίδρυση του συλλόγου, όλες οι διαδικασίες του θα ακολουθούνται με βάση το καταστατικό κλπ.

Εκτός και αν βέβαια, εννοείς να κάνουμε μια μεταξύ μας "ομάδα" 5 ατόμων, η οποία να ασχολείται με το δίκτυο, το οποίο όμως δεν θα έχει καμμία νομική υπόσταση, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα!




> Οσο για τα οικονομικά, στην Αθηνα π.χ. η συνδρομη (εαν δε κανω λάθος) εχει 50 ευρω. Το ζήτημα ειναι να μην αποθαρύνει η τιμη καποιον μιας και οι hobbiστες εδω ειναι μετρημενοι στα δαχτυλα...


Η τιμή που λες εσύ είναι η ετήσια συνδρομή, για να μπορεί ο σύλλογος να καλύπτει τα έξοδά του. Δεν είναι όμως αυτό το πρόβλημά μας, αλλά η ίδρυση του συλλόγου όπως σου εξηγώ και παραπάνω.

Μιας και έθιξες το θέμα και σε βλέπω πρόθυμο να εντριβίσεις, προτείνω, μιας και κανένας μας δεν ξέρει ακριβώς την διαδικασία, μέσα στις γιορτές να ενδιαφερθείς και να μας ενημερώσεις για την ακριβή διαδικασία που χρειάζεται να ακολουθήσουμε (καθώς και για το χρηματικό ποσό που πρέπει να καταβάλουμε) για να ιδρύσουμε τον σύλλογο.




> (πιστευω ειναι καλη ιδέα να κανουμε εναρξη 1/1/2005)


Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να το κάνουμε αυτό, αλλά ακόμα και αν αύριο είχαμε όλα τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά, λόγω γραφειοκρατίας δεν θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε έτοιμο τον σύλλογο στις 1/1/2006.

----------


## Zakk

Παιδιά, ξεχνάμε ένα πράγμα:
Το δ.σ. του συλλόγου δεν έχει σχέση με το ποιός προσφέρει και ποιός δεν προσφέρει μόνο στο δίκτυο, αλλά το ποιός θα τρέξει, το ποιός έχει τις γνωριμίες για να τρέξει, και κυρίως το πόσο θα μείνει στη πόλη αυτή.
Εγώ είμαι κάθετος στο δ.σ. που προτείνω, από την άποψη ότι είναι οι 4 ντόπιοι που ασχολούνται (ο καθένας περισσότερο και λιγότερο).
Δε θίγω κανένα από τα παιδιά του έως τώρα project.
Όποιος θέλει να προσφέρει δε χρειάζεται να μπεί στο δ.σ.
Αυτό πρέπει αν γίνει αντιληπτό.
Οι Τριπολιτσιώτες πρέπει να μπούν και να τρέξουν για τα διοικητικά.
Της πόλης τους είναι το δίκτυο.
Αυτοί δε θα φύγουν από την πόλη τους.
Όποιος θέλει βοηθάει από εκεί και πέρα, και εφόσων βέβαια θα τον αφήνουμε να βοηθάει, όχι όπως τώρα που παρακαλάμε να μπούμε στο "trwn project". Αυτά πρέπει να τελειώσουν για να έχει επιτυχία.
Α και το άλλο περί ψηφοφορίας...
Μεταξύ ποιών θα γίνει η ψηφοφορία?
Δε γίνεται αυτό ακόμα.
Πρέπει να φτιάξουμε το σύλλογο, να αποκτήσουμε μέλη, και μετά να ψηφίσουμε.
Τώρα, απλά πρέπει αν γίνουμε αντικειμενικοί, να κοιτάξουμε το σωστό, και να συννενοηθούμε μεταξύ μας.

Καλή η θεωρία, αλλά πάμε στην πράξη.
Περί καταστατικού- 
κοιτάξτε το όλοι να προτείνουμε αν θέλουμε κάτι να αλλάξει. Εγώ θα το δώ και με το father από νομικής πλευράς αν έχει μείνει κανένα παραθυράκι ανοιχτό.
Περί συλλόγου-
έχω μάθει τις διαδικασίες εδώ και 2 χρόνια, και το πρώτο πράγμα που έχουμε να κάνουμε είναι να βρούμε 20 άτομα για ιδυρικά μέλη, που θα βάλουν τις υπογραφές τους (από 2 ο καθένας).
Ας αρχίσουμε να λέμε ποιοί θα υπογράψουν:
1.Εγώ
2.Αντώνης
3.fotos
4.warchief
5.undertaker
6.loser
7.pan pan
8.Μακρής
9.Μακρής junior
10.xpapazaf
11.Γωνιανάκης
12.Μπούσγας
13.Μπακογιάννης
14.Mika
15.Γεωργακίλας
16.Προκόπης
17.Περδικέλλης
18.Καλύβας
19.Παγκράτης
20.Παπαδόπουλος

Θα μας στοιχήσει κοντά 200€ αν θυμάμαι καλά (θα ρωτήσω πάλι για ακριβή τιμή), αφού αυτά θα είναι μόνο τα έξοδα καθαρά, αμοιβή δεν μας παίρνει ο καλός ο father!
Όσο πιο γρήγορα τελειοποήσουμε το καταστατικό και μαζέψουμε όλα τα 20 άτομα για υπογραφές, τόσο πιο γρήγορα θα μπορέσω να πιέσω τις διαδικασίες για να γίνει πιο γρήγορα ο σύλλογος.

Έλα να βλέπω ενέργεια!

----------


## alg0

Επικοινωνησα με ngia και ελαβα την παρακω απαντηση:




> καλημέρα ,
> δεν θα βρεις κατι να σε βοηθάει στην ενότητα του συλόγου.
> Χρειαζεται ο σύλογοσ 21 μέλη ιδρυτικά, να υπογράψουν ενα καταστατικο, να το καταθέσουν στο πρωτοδικείο για επικύρωση και μετα απο εφορια για να θεωρηθούν τα μπλοκάκια να βγει αφμ κτλ
> Εδω αυτη τη δουλεια η οποια ειναι επιπονη - πρεπει να χεισ χρήματα ή ανθρωπο να τρεχει - την είχε αναλαβει η προσωρινη διοικουσα επιτροπη τοτε, dti, ggeorgan, papashark. Το πιο γραφειοκρατικο το χε αναλαβει ο ggeorgan μάλιστα. Αν θες στέιλε πμ ston dti για να σου δώσει πληροφορίες σχετικά.
> Επ΄'ισης επικοινώνησε με τα παιδιά στην κόρινθό ( [email protected] ) που φτιάχνουν το δικό τους καταστατικό ώστε να σε βοηθήσουν.
> Πρόσεξε το καταστατικό να είναι φτιαγμένο καλά αλλιώς αν έχει παρατυπίες το πρωτοδικίο θα απορρίψει μέρος του. Επίσης να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες σας αλλιώς μετά θα τρέχετε με συνελευσεις για να το μπαλώσετε - όπως κάνουμε εμεις. Επίσης αν κάποιο παιδί έχει γνωστό δικηγόρο ή αν τα οικονομικά σας το επιτρέπουν να το δει και ένας δικηγόρος.
> Επίσης απο την πρώτη στιγμή που θα το ξεκινήσετε φτιάχτε κανόνες, χωρίς κανόνες ο κάθε ένας μπορεί εύκολα να τραβά κουπί ανάποδα και να σας κάνει τη ζωή δύσκολη.
> 
> αυτά
> ...


Πριν το κοιταξει ο πατερας σου απο νομικη αποψη, καλο θα ηταν να διασταβρωσουμε με τα καταστατικα του AMΔΑ και των κορινθιων...

Επεται συνεχεια...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Επισυνάπτω το καταστατικό του ΑΜΔΑ για μελέτη

Σχετικά με τις υπογραφές Zakk, δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα.
Πάντως καλό είναι να μην αναφέρεις ονόματα ατόμων πριν συννενοηθείς μαζί τους. Μπορεί πχ ο Mika να μην θέλει να υπογράψει.

Υπογραφές θα βρούμε, δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα. Ας λύσουμε όλα τα άλλα προβλήματά μας και αυτό είναι το λιγότερο.




> Οι Τριπολιτσιώτες πρέπει να μπούν και να τρέξουν για τα διοικητικά.


Διαφωνώ. Η θητεία του ΔΣ είναι ένας χρόνος. Γιατί λοιπόν να μην μπορεί να τρέξει κάποιος φοιτητής που ενδιαφέρεται; (πρώτου, δευτέρου ή τρίτου έτους)




> Όποιος θέλει βοηθάει από εκεί και πέρα, και εφόσων βέβαια θα τον αφήνουμε να βοηθάει, όχι όπως τώρα που παρακαλάμε να μπούμε στο "trwn project". Αυτά πρέπει να τελειώσουν για να έχει επιτυχία.


Έχεις παρεξηγήσει λίγο την έννοια του συλλόγου και γενικά έχεις χάσει το νόημα. Δεν νομίζω να παρακάλεσες ποτέ για να μπεις. Ίσα ίσα εγώ σε παρακαλούσα κάθε μέρα να πας να κάνεις ένα scan και εσύ δεν το έκανες!
Με του που ζήτησες να συνδεθείς, δεν νομίζω να σου αρνήθηκε κανείς τίποτα και το έκανες αμέσως.

Σχετικά τώρα με τον σύλλογο. Ο σύλλογος μπορεί να ελέγχει μόνο τους κόμβους που είναι στην κατοχή του. Επειδή κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν θα υπάρχουν και πολλοί τέτοιοι κόμβοι, όταν κάποιος θα θέλει να συνδεθεί, θα παρακαλάει αυτόν που έχει το ΑΡ.
Πχ αν θέλεις να συνδεθείς στον felix, με τον felix θα μιλήσεις και όχι με μας. Και αν ο felix πει "όχι ρε φίλε δεν γουστάρω να συνδεθείς" εσύ δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. Αλλά ούτε και εμείς. Οι κόμβοι είναι προσωπικοί και ο σύλλογος δεν μπορεί να το αλλάξει αυτό.

Εγώ πχ μπορεί να θέλω να βάλω firewall στον κόμβο μου και να κόβω όλη την κίνηση που προέρχεται από το δίκτυό σου. Και πάλι ο σύλλογος δεν μπορεί να μου κάνει τίποτα.

Για τους κόμβους του συλλόγου, εκεί μόνο αποφασίζει ο σύλλογος.

----------


## fotos

> fotos (ταμειας)


Όχι ταμίας σε παρακαλώ. Δεν μπορώ να κρατάω ταμεία ειδικά στην παρούσα φάση. Μέλος καλύτερα, αλλά και all together να το αποφύγω δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Περισσότερο θα ήθελα να είναι ως τιμή (για μένα και για τον Γιώργο) και λιγότερο ως ουσία!  :: 




> (Tα παραπανω τα προτεινω βάση της δραστηριότητας στο forum, εμπειριας, και χρονο διαμονης στην τριπολη των μελλων αυτών και αξιολογησης των ικανοτητων και της διαθεσης του καθενος).


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Βικ σε αυτό. Δεν χρειάζεται να το σκεφτόμαστε από τώρα.
Ας επικεντρωθούμε στα βασικά που είναι η δημιουργία του συλλόγου. Για την σύσταση "τσακωνόμαστε" αργότερα!  :: 




> Eπισυνάπτω το καταστατηκο παρακάτω που θα παρακαλούσα ΟΛΟΥΣ τους ενδιαφερομενους να διαβασουν.


Αργότερα ... τώρα προέχουν άλλα (εργασίες).




> Θα ηθελα να επισημανω ορισμένα πραγματα:
> 1.Συνδρομη οριστηκε : 20 ευρω, και 10 ευρω για ετήσεια ανανεωση


No comments για αυτό...




> 2.Τα domains http://www.trwn.gr και nodedb.trwn.gr να μεταφερθουν στην περιουσια του συλλογου (για να αποφυγουμε τα σκηνικα που συνέβησαν στην Αθηνα)


Αυτό είναι το ίδιο domain (trwn.gr). Το άλλο (nodedb) είναι κάτω από το trwn.gr. Όπως έχω πεί και παλαιότερα το domain με την σύσταση του συλλόγου μεταφέρεται άμεσα στον σύλλογο. Όμως θα πρέπει (ο σύλλογος) να βρεί και τοποθεσία για να τα κάνει host (γιατί τώρα είναι στο UoP έπειτα από δικιά μου ευθύνη και συννενόηση και προφανώς μετά δεν θα μπορεί να συνεχίσει αυτό). Εκτός και εαν ο σύλλογος πετύχει συμφωνία με το Πανεπιστήμιο.




> 3.Ο ρολος ενως μελους του Δ.Σ. του συλλογου φέρει αρκετες ΕΥΘΗΝΕΣ, αλλα και μπολικη εμπειρια και πολλα αλλα θετικά στοιχεια (συνεργασια με πανεπιστημιο, βιογραφικα σημειωματα). Μαλιστα να επισημάνω οτι η επικοινωνια επιτρεπεται να συνεχιστεί (βαση καταστατικου) ακομη και καποιος απο εσας φυγει για αθηνα ή για την πολη του, μετα το περας των σπουδων του (μέσω mailing list ή messanger).


Δεν είναι κακή ιδέα για όσους θα έχουν όρεξη να κρατήσουν επαφή.




> 4. Πρεπει να φτιαξουμε ενα mailing-list για τον συλλογο


Αυτό είναι πανεύκολο. Πέσμου τι όνομα θέλεις για την λίστα, ποιοι θα είμαι μέσα (τα emails) του και θα έχεις λίστα @trwn και @trwn.gr σε 1 λεπτό.
Να είναι καλά ο LDAP και οι ενοποιημένες υπηρεσίες...




> 5. Ο ταμειας του συλλογου πρεπει να ανοιξει λογαριασμο οψεως σε τραπεζα και να κρατησει υπ'ευθηνη του τα λογιστικα του σωματειου (fotos το μυαλο μου παει σε εσενα στη παρρουσα φαση)


Κακώς πάει το μυαλό σου σε μένα γιατί εγώ έχω τον λιγότερο χρόνο από όλους εδώ μέσα! Και επειδή το ταμείο θέλει τρέξιμο και χρόνο που εγώ δεν έχω αρχίστε να σκέφτεστε άλλο άτομο για αυτή την δουλειά. Δεν ξέρω ποιός θα μπορούσε, αλλά λύστε πρώτα τα άλλα θέματα και αυτό το βρίσκουμε στην πορεία.

Εδώ θα βοηθούσε να ξέραμε τι μοντέλο έχουν στην Αθήνα για την διαχείριση των οικονομικών, αν και δεν είναι και απαραίτητο.




> 6. Θα κανουμε σεμιναρια/ημεριδες στο πανεπιστημιο και θα δραστηροποιηθουμε-στρατολογησουμε (lol) αρκετα νεα μέλη.


Είναι στα υπόψη να γίνει κάποια στιγμή αλλά όχι πριν την νέα χρονιά και το πιθανότερο είναι μετά την εξεταστική (τέλος φεβρουαρίου). Γενικά ο χώρος της ΣΘΕΤ είναι οκ για τέτοιες καταστάσεις αλλά μην γίνει μεγάλη η εξάρτηση από το Πανεπιστήμιο. Ο σκοπός του συλλόγου είναι σιγά σιγά να απομακρύνει το δίκτυο από το Πανεπιστήμιο. Για το καλό όλων πρέπει να γίνει αυτό! Ώστε και το δίκτυο να είναι ανεξάρτητο αλλά και το Πανεπιστήμιο να μην φέρει (νομική) ευθύνη.




> Εχετε ήδη κανει παρα πολλα!! πολλα, που ακομη και το thesallonika wireless network θα ζήλευε (π.χ. WiND) και εχετε κατι ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ (!) την υποστηριξη του πανεπιστημιου και την υπαρξη δυο σχολών τηλεπικοινωνιων+πληροφορικης (που σημένει οτι τα ασυρματα δίκτυα οχι μονο υπαρχουν, αλλα εχουν και πολύ(!) μελλον στην τριπολη).


Το ότι έχει γίνει δουλειά έχει γίνει. Πάντως υποστήριξη από το Πανεπιστήμιο προς το δίκτυο ΔΕΝ υπάρχει. Υπάρχει από καθηγητές προς συγκεκριμένα άτομα που έχουν όρεξη και μεράκι και δουλεύουν για το δίκτυο. Από εκεί και πέρα το Πανεπιστήμιο δεν συμμετέχει / υποστηρίζει. Συνεπώς καλύτερα να μην τα συνδυάζεις γιατί αργότερα μπορεί να βρεθείς προ εκπλήξεων.

Όσο για την ύπαρξη των σχολών ναι είναι πολύ θετικό στοιχείο. Εδώ έχουν πεδίο εφαρμογής τα ασύρματα και μακάρι και το Πανεπιστήμιο (η ΣΘΕΤ) να αντιληφθεί το δίκτυο ως test bed ή learning tool διαφόρων πραγμάτων (networking, routing, web applications, σήματα, κτλ. κτλ. από επίπεδο 0 μέχρι 7). Αν το προωθήσουν κατάλληλα οι φοιτητές όλα γίνονται πάντως.

Go go go για τον σύλλογο... 
-Φώτος

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με αυτά που λέει ο Φώτος.

Ας δούμε πρώτα το καταστατικό, ας τρέξουν 2 άτομα για τον σύλλογο (δημιουργία, μάζεμα χρημάτων, και γενικά τι πρέπει να γίνει) και μετά τα κάνουμε και όλα τα άλλα σχετικά με τον σύλλογο.

Χωρίς σύλλογο δεν υπάρχουμε . . .

----------


## alg0

> Θα ηθελα να επισημανω ορισμένα πραγματα:
> 1.Συνδρομη οριστηκε : 20 ευρω, και 10 ευρω για ετήσεια ανανεωση


Eπειδη σχολιαστικε το παραπανω, προτεινω αυτα για αρχη, που θα φτασουν για τη δημιουργεια του συλλογου και αγορα απαραιτητων υλικων (σφραγιδα, βιβλια εφοριας κτλ). Εαν αποφασισουμε να στεισουμε π.χ. εναν νεο κομβο θα μπορουσαμε να κανουμε 'εκτακτη εισφορα'




> Όμως θα πρέπει (ο σύλλογος) να βρεί και τοποθεσία για να τα κάνει host (γιατί τώρα είναι στο UoP έπειτα από δικιά μου ευθύνη και συννενόηση και προφανώς μετά δεν θα μπορεί να συνεχίσει αυτό). Εκτός και εαν ο σύλλογος πετύχει συμφωνία με το Πανεπιστήμιο.


Με 44 ευρω / ετος μπορουμε να βρουμε πολυ καλο hosting στην Αμερικη (100 Μbyte storage, 50 Gbyte traffic / month) 




> Αυτό είναι πανεύκολο. Πέσμου τι όνομα θέλεις για την λίστα, ποιοι θα είμαι μέσα (τα emails) του και θα έχεις λίστα @trwn και @trwn.gr σε 1 λεπτό.
> Να είναι καλά ο LDAP και οι ενοποιημένες υπηρεσίες...


[email protected]




> Go go go για τον σύλλογο... 
> -Φώτος


+100 fotos

----------


## fotos

* Παρακαλώ τα posts εδώ να είναι σχετικά με την δημιουργία του συλλόγου και όχι άλλα δευτερεύοντα πράγματα όπως το hosting ή τι χρώμα θα έχει η σφραγίδα!*

----------


## fotos

> [email protected]


Με εντελώς δημοκρατικό τρόπο (όπως πάντα) αποφάσισα ότι η λίστα θα απαντάει στην διεύθυνση _sillogos AT trwn DOT gr_. 
Το γράφω εδώ ενημερωτικά. Για να γραφτείτε στην λίστα μπορείτε να postάρετε εδώ.

----------


## alg0

ενας συλλογος θα δημιουργηθει εφοσον ενδιαφερθει κοσμος για την λειτουργεια του. Ειναι απογοητευτικο  ::  οτι μοναχα 6 ατομα so far, εχουν δωσει τα email τους για την λιστα.
Διαφημιστε, ενημερωστε και φερτε και αλλους ποιο κοντα στο trwn.gr καθως και τα οφελη δημιουργειας συλλογου. Διαφορετικα δεν προβλεπω να πραγματωνεται η ιδεα αυτη...

----------


## fotos

Είναι και η περίοδος τέτοια που δεν ευνοεί το κλίμα της διαφήμισης και της εξάπλωσης της ιδέας του συλλόγου. Δώστου λίγο καιρό και πιστεύω ότι θα μαζευτεί η κρίσιμη μάζα που χρειαζόμαστε. Οι περισσότεροι φοιτητές εξ' άλλου είναι εκτός...

----------


## zafevolution

> ενας συλλογος θα δημιουργηθει εφοσον ενδιαφερθει κοσμος για την λειτουργεια του. Ειναι απογοητευτικο  οτι μοναχα 6 ατομα so far, εχουν δωσει τα email τους για την λιστα.
> Διαφημιστε, ενημερωστε και φερτε και αλλους ποιο κοντα στο trwn.gr καθως και τα οφελη δημιουργειας συλλογου. Διαφορετικα δεν προβλεπω να πραγματωνεται η ιδεα αυτη...


Και εγώ θέλω να βοηθήσω αλλά αυτό το χρόνο απο πτυχικές+μαθήματα+πρακτική δεν προλαβαίνω να κλάσω όχι να πάρω ευθύνες σε Δ.Σ.  ::  
Μπορώ να μπω απλά για να συμπληρώσω αν θέλετε..

----------


## alg0

Τοτε zafevolution, μπες στο

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17607

και κανε register καποιο email για την λιστα του μελλοντικου συλλογου.

Επισης ενημερωσε για την κινηση αυτη πιθανους γνωστους σου

----------


## zafevolution

> Τοτε zafevolution, μπες στο
> 
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17607
> 
> και κανε register καποιο email για την λιστα του μελλοντικου συλλογου.
> 
> Επισης ενημερωσε για την κινηση αυτη πιθανους γνωστους σου


Μέχρι να γράψεις το post το είχα κάνει  ::

----------


## socrates

Κάποιες μικρές επισημάνσεις... για την διευκόλυνση σας...


- Η έδρα του συλλόγου στο καταστατικό να είναι γενικά η Τρίπολη και όχι κάποια συγκεκριμένη διεύθυνση στην πόλη. Βοηθάει πάρα πολύ ώστε να μην χρειάζεται κάθε φορά που πηγαίνετε κάπου αλλού να κάνετε αλλαγές του καταστατικού (θέλουμε και εμείς ως awmn να κάνουμε την αλλαγή σε Αθήνα).

- Καλό είναι να συμπεριλάβεται στο καταστατικό και τα δόκιμα μέλη (μέλη τα οποία δεν θα πληρώνουν συνδρομή αλλά δεν θα έχουν δικαιώμα ψήφου ή άλλες υποχρεώσεις-δικαιώματα). Βοηθάει έτσι ώστε όλοι όσοι συνδέονται στο δίκτυο σας να είναι κάτω από την ίδια σκεπή και να χαρακτηρίζονται ως μέλη του trwn.

----------


## alg0

Zakk κατσε πρωτα να μαζεψουμε τα 21 ατομα... Εγω εχω σταματησει τις προσπαθειες υδρισης συλλογου και δε θα συνεχισω εαν δε μαζευτουνε τουλαχιστον 20 εμαιλς στο 

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17607

7 νομιζω ειμαστε προς το παρρον μονο στη λιστα... καντε κανα PM

----------


## alg0

> Επισυνάπτω το καταστατικό του ΑΜΔΑ για μελέτη


Δε ξερω εαν το κοιταξατε καθολου. Ειναι πολυ περιεκτικο (μονο 6 σελιδες) και θα χρειαστει *ελαχιστες* αλλαγες.

Αυτοι που εχουν εξεταστικη περιοδο, ας ορισουν μια ημερομηνια που θα παραβρεθουν τα 21 ατομα που θα το υπογραψουν.

Μπορουμε τοτε μετα απο μια συζητηση να το εγκρινουμε/υπογραψουμε...


Το αλλο πολυ σημαντικο ειναι να βρεθουν 2 ατομα > 18 χρονων που να θελησουν να αναλαβουν τους εξεις ρολους

1.
Τα καθήκοντα του Προέδρου του Δ.Σ. είναι :
Εκπροσωπεί το ΤRWN ενώπιον κάθε Διοικητικής ή Δικαστικής Αρχής ως και κάθε Φυσικού ή Νομικού Προσώπου. Μεριμνά για την ακριβή τήρηση των διατάξεων του Καταστατικού ή των Κανονισμών, συγκαλεί και διευθύνει τις συνεδριάσεις του Δ.Σ. και υπογράφει τα χρηματικά εντάλματα, τα πρακτικά των συνεδριάσεων και τα έγγραφα. Προεδρεύει των Γενικών Συνελεύσεων μέχρι του σημείου προ των αρχαιρεσιών, οπότε και καταθέτει την εντολή του Δ.Σ. Τον Πρόεδρο απόντα ή κωλυόμενο, αντικαθιστά ο έχων σειρά Αντιπρόεδρος. Γι’ αυτό, το έτος κατανέμεται σε δύο εξαμηνιαίες περιόδους κατά τις οποίες έκαστος των Αντιπροέδρων αναλαμβάνει αρμοδιότητα Α’ Αντιπροέδρου.

2.
Ο Ταμίας ενεργεί όλες τις εισπράξεις του Α.Μ.Δ.Α. με διπλότυπες αποδείξεις και τις πληρωμές επί τη βάσει ενταλμάτων υπογεγραμμένων υπό του Προέδρου και του Γενικού Γραμματέα. Τηρεί τα απαιτούμενα βιβλία διαχείρισης και καταθέτει επ’ ονόματι του Α.Μ.Δ.Α. κάθε χρηματικό ποσό εις την Εθνική ή άλλη αναγνωρισμένη Τράπεζα ή Ταχυδρομικό Ταμιευτήριο και αναλαμβάνει εν όλω ή εν μέρει τα χρήματα αυτά, κατόπιν ειδικής εντολής του Δ.Σ. η οποία κοινοποιείται σε αντίγραφο στην Τράπεζα ή στο Ταμιευτήριο. Κρατά εις χείρας του ποσόν το οποίο δεν υπερβαίνει τα 100 (εκατό) ευρώ, το οποίο μπορεί να αυξομειώνεται με απόφαση του Δ.Σ. Συντάσσει και υποβάλλει προς έγκριση στην Γενική Συνέλευση τον Προϋπολογισμό και Απολογισμό και ευθύνεται για κάθε χρηματική περιουσία. Υποβάλλει 3μηνιαία συνοπτική κατάσταση του ταμείου στο Δ.Σ.. 

Oi υπολοιπες 3 θεσεις εχουν βοηθητικο κυριως ρολο. Οσον αφορα το Ταμια, θα πρεπει να βρεθει καποιος που π.χ. να εχει πατερα/αδελφο λογιστη, για να του κραταν τα λογιστικα βιβλια. (ενασχόληση μιας ωρας/μηνα για καποιον που γνωριζει)

Για τον προεδρο, πρεπει να βρεθει καποιος ντοπιος (δε μπορει ο προεδρος να λειπει π.χ. 3 μηνες το καλοκαιρι, και να κολιεται αλλον 1 λογω εξεταστικης)

----------


## alg0

> Κάποιες μικρές επισημάνσεις... για την διευκόλυνση σας...
> 
> - Η έδρα του συλλόγου στο καταστατικό να είναι γενικά η Τρίπολη και όχι κάποια συγκεκριμένη διεύθυνση στην πόλη. Βοηθάει πάρα πολύ ώστε να μην χρειάζεται κάθε φορά που πηγαίνετε κάπου αλλού να κάνετε αλλαγές του καταστατικού (θέλουμε και εμείς ως awmn να κάνουμε την αλλαγή σε Αθήνα).
> 
> - Καλό είναι να συμπεριλάβεται στο καταστατικό και τα δόκιμα μέλη (μέλη τα οποία δεν θα πληρώνουν συνδρομή αλλά δεν θα έχουν δικαιώμα ψήφου ή άλλες υποχρεώσεις-δικαιώματα). Βοηθάει έτσι ώστε όλοι όσοι συνδέονται στο δίκτυο σας να είναι κάτω από την ίδια σκεπή και να χαρακτηρίζονται ως μέλη του trwn.


Το καταστατικο του TRWN ειναι στα χερια του Zakk και λογικα σημερα-αυριο θα το εχει κοιταξει και ο πατερας του. Τεταρτη λοιπον, ας τσονταρουμε ολοι μας απο 10-15 ευρω για να ξεκινισει και αυτη η διαδικασια.

Eδρα δηλώσαμε την τριπολη. Πρωτοδικείο αυτο της Κορίνθου. Στη σφραγίδα θα υπάρχει το αγαλμα του κολοκωτρώνη (στην αθηνα εχουν την ακροπολη). Αυτο για τα 'δοκιμα μελη' δεν το προσθεσα, μιας και ο γραπτός λογος μου δεν ειναι στο απαραιτητο επιπεδο για να γραφτει στο καταστατικο. Ελπιζω πετραν (zakk) να φροντίσεις εσυ για αυτο...

----------


## Zakk

::   ::   ::  Την Πέμπτη στις 10 ΟΛΟΙ στο πατάρι του 1900, με ένα στυλό και 10€ μαζί τους  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Zakk

Κοιτάξτε το καταστατικό όσοι μπορείτε για πιθανά λάθη, και πείτε μου για διορθώσεις  ::

----------


## zafevolution

Τελικά το υπογράψατε?
Εγώ την παρασκευή 27/1/2006 θα είμαι κάτω..
Μπορώ να βάλω και εγώ την τζίφρα μου και να δώσω τον οβολό μου..

----------


## Zakk

Το πρωτοδικείο ενέκρινε το καταστατικό.

Έχουμε δρόμο μπροστά μας ακόμα όμως, θα σας ενημερώσω για νεότερα.

----------


## alg0

::

----------


## Zakk

Ο σύλλογος προχωράει.

Έχουμε κανένα νέο περί "παροχής νέου εξοπλισμού"?
Πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε επιτέλους.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Ο σύλλογος προχωράει.


Τι εννοείς προχωράει;

Μέχρι στιγμή δεν έχουμε καμμία ενημέρωση.

Σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται και πόσο έχουμε ακόμα για να τελειώσει αυτή η ιστορία;

----------


## alg0

Ενημερωση δεν ειναι και αυτη?

Για οσους δεν εχουν κανει catch up με τις εξελιξεις:

1. το πρωτοδικειο το περασαμε
2. σε 2 εβδομαδες το πολυ θα μαστε με τη σφραγιδα στο χερι ετοιμοι για εκλογες

----------


## Zakk

Το ζήτημα ξαναλέω είναι ο εξοπλισμός

----------


## MoHε-L

Zakk αν δεν τελειώσει το θέμα του συλλόγου δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε κανένα νέο εξοπλισμό !
Το έχουμε πει πολλές φορές !!!
Ας ολοκληρωθούν τα πάντα και μετά θα μπορούμε να έχουμε νέο εξοπλισμό αλλά και επιπλέον ο παλιός θα περάσει στα χέρια του συλλόγου .

----------


## Zakk

Τα πάντα περί συλλόγου δεν έχουν τελειώσει ακόμα, αλλά ο σύλλογος έχει ιδρυθεί [έχει περάσει πρωτοδικείο].

Μίλησα με Αλέκο και είπαμε μετά το Πάσχα να ξεκινήσουμε πάλι δραστηριότητες.

Ακόμα, θα σας πω σύντομα για το οικονομικό που βγήκε παραπάνω, καθώς και για την πρώτη συνάντηση.

----------


## Zakk

Ο σύλλογος λοιπόν είναι έτοιμος.

295 κόστισε το όλλο θέμα, οπότε στην ερχόμενη συνάντηση φέρτε το κάτιτις μαζί σας να τη βολέψουμε.

Όσο πιο γρήγορα τόσο καλύτερα για τη συνάντηση.

Ακούω προτάσεις.

Εγώ λέω Τρίτη στις 10 στο 1900 πάνω  ::

----------


## Zakk

Λοιπόν έκλεισε για σήμερα.

Είναι σημαντικό να είστε όλο το προσωρινό δσ εκεί.

Όλοι δηλαδή..

----------


## fotos

Μιας και ο σύλλογος (ευτυχώς) ολοκληρώθηκε επιτυχώς το παρών topic (που αφορούσε την δημιουργία του συλλόγου) κλειδώνεται.

-fot

----------

